# Disaster in my capital !



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

after whole night raining the river went out of its borders and this happened
to turn subtitles on , push CC button


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I trust you are well. Stay safe.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes Slippy I am well I just came home , whole morning I was in the streets helping emergency services and people


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is for events like this that we prep. God bless and be safe.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Real SHTF. Not a concept. 
I hope you and your loved ones are safe.
I hope you have access to fresh water or clean water.
In 1993, West Des Moines, Iowa was flooded so bad that the city water treatment system was destroyed and a town of 30,000 people were without water for many months.
Iowa is flat your capital looks more elevated. Maybe that is a good thing.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Glad you are well.

Do many of the people of Georgia prepare for such times of trouble? Will they be in distress if the grocery stores can't open for a few days?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Glad you're safe and good job getting out there to help the community!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

no there is no problems with water internet or light everything is fine only the light was gone at night thats all what happened to me , I don't know groceries are fool noone is thinking about that everybody is out in the streets helping eachother I will go soon after a little rest and help the dog shelter which was complitely drowned


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

This is why you should prep !
this happened because the river vere (which is max 6 meters in width) was made a big tube over it to build the road on it 5 years ago and now when trees were fallen down the tube was full and the river went out from its border and th zoo which was in 100 meters from it is in water now with houses and cars in the area 1km near the rivers and the river is in the center of the city so there is much damage...


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Sorry to see this happen...is good to see neighbors helping each other rather than looting during the disractions.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I know what your going through. Floods a lot here in Houston. Just two weeks ago as a matter of fact. Stay safe.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Glad you and yours are OK. From the looks of some of the pics, worst than what I've seen here. Almost looks like sunami stuff. I feel for the animals.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

look at this pics 
Georgia flood: Tbilisi residents warned over zoo animals - BBC News

yes that is a bear on the second floor window 
after I saw this I took my rifle and went to see if there were some bears on my windows too


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I find nature to be odd at times, dangerous animals welcome help from humans when their life is at stake. God is good. Who else can talk to them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fox News just showed the disaster in Tbillisi, Georgia. WOW.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

the goverment said that they have enough machines and people , only help they need is money so if you want to help people and animals in Georgia , people who lost their home , I started a Fundraising so you can help them ! any amount counts , please help us...
Help people in Tbilisi after the disaster. | Emergencies & Disasters - YouCaring


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Stay safe!!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

We're here for you. Stay safe.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you all ! todays work is done tomorrow whole city will be mobilized to clean and help each other from 10 am , hope no one meets the predators which still are on the loose...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Been seeing that on TV. Horrible situation. Prayers said.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Hell Yea, I'll send what I can to help you guys out. May the Lord give salvation to those in need.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

todays news : after 2 days of cleaning we could go inside the zoo a little bit and found one boar and one aligator , 2lions 2 tigers and 5+ wolfs are one the loose...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Georgia flooding sees Tbilisi Zoo animals loose in the streets | Daily Mail Online


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah situation is very bad they say that weather may change at night and start rain again and +that the river is full of water on one place and if it will rain same thing can happen


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes ! we did it ! part of this money we gave it to the georgian bank account made to help people and with some part we bought food and water and gave it to people left with on homes and also to the voluenteers who were helping to clean the zoo and area around it


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

aligator in the middle of the road !


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

todays news : it started raining now and evacuation has started fro the area around the river...


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

todays news : one white tiger ate a man and it was after killed by SWAT , another tiger is on the loose walking on my street , it was in news 15 mins ago right in 50 meters from my house


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I just heard about the tiger, scary. I think it's because the animals aren't afraid of humans.


----------

